# Female Fox News Anchors...



## Nyvin (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:


----------



## blastoff (Jul 6, 2014)

Gosh, you've cracked the code.  

For your own good best be on the lam quickly as certain forces will have to be dispatched to deal with you now.  Luckily it's a holiday weekend or they'd have gotten to you already.  Scram and be quick about it!


----------



## FJO (Jul 7, 2014)

If you are trying to make silly point that female anchors at FOX are all the same, you obviously forgot about Julie Banderas, Loren Green, Catherine Herridge, Harris Faulkner and Uma Pomarragiu.

Go to hell.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 7, 2014)

Another liberal FAIL thread.

Nice work, dumb shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 7, 2014)

Who's the ugly chick top center?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 7, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Who's the ugly chick top center?



It's a mirror image of you, man are you ugly.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## BillyV (Jul 7, 2014)

It's true, Fox News women are very attractive (I guess that's your point).

Of course, they haven't been subjected to rampant liberalism like this once-potential Fox anchor:






Sad, isn't it?


----------



## norwegen (Jul 7, 2014)

I need to watch Fox News more often.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2014)

Real man would not object.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the ugly chick top center?
> ...



I didn't ask for an asshole to post, i asked who the ugly chick top center is?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## TooTall (Jul 7, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Who's the ugly chick top center?



I believe that is Alyson Camerota.  

I notice only blondes were picked to ridicule. How about Harris Faulkner, Lauren Green, Malina Bana, Carina Sonn and Uma Pemmaraju?  Why not make fun of the black anchors and women with foreign sounding names as well?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, Nyvin
All this time I've been focusing on what is going on INSIDE people's heads.
* Why liberals are prochoice when it comes to abortion, but antichoice about health care.
* Why liberals push "right to health care given by Govt" as a BELIEF, but dismiss the belief
in "natural rights given by God" as not something than can be enforced by Govt but theirs can.

(I even found this belief in "right to health care" declared in the Democrat platform, which makes it a political religion. 
So I am focusing on what constitutes a "political belief" if it is not treated the same as a "religion" or "creed" by the First and Fourteenth Amendment.)

What am I doing all that work for?

If the only thing that matters is the "color of people's hair on TV" and not the ideas in their
heads, I've been wasting my time all these years!

Instead of calling a Constitutional Convention to address "political beliefs" and govt,
which I thought was the key to resolving this expanding myriad of conflicts,
why not just set up a "beauty judging contest" since all policies are decided by talking heads in the media.

Thanks   [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]
You just put it all in perspective for me.
I thought I was doing a favor for my fellow liberal Democrats by solving real problems,
but apparently it only matters what "women look like on TV." No wonder the party is lost!



Nyvin said:


> Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 7, 2014)

They all look like high priced escorts girls.

(Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2014)

Nyvin said:


> Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:







Wow, how unsurprising....a libtard failing to report factually.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 7, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm telling you, it is you. Sorry if the truth hurts.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## gam (Jul 8, 2014)

All these hot looking women on Fox.  I need a cold shower


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 8, 2014)

Nyvin said:


> Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:



wow, that's some real sexist shit right there.

but it's ok since they work at FOX, they are subhuman to scum like you


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2014)

Eww


----------



## blastoff (Jul 8, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Who's the ugly chick top center?



Allison Something-Italian-sounding.  She recently left for CNN I think it was.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 8, 2014)

"Not allow them to exist"? That's the secret dream of the left isn't it?


----------



## blastoff (Jul 8, 2014)

whitehall said:


> "Not allow them to exist"? That's the secret dream of the left isn't it?



Sure is.  

Plus, they like their news/commentary women to look like Ritchie Maddow from that cable station virtually no one watches.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2014)

Ugly people are always jealous of the Pretty Blonde Gals.

Just sayin'.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 8, 2014)

FJO said:


> If you are trying to make silly point that female anchors at FOX are all the same, you obviously forgot about Julie Banderas, Loren Green, Catherine Herridge, Harris Faulkner and Uma Pomarragiu.
> 
> Go to hell.



Precisely! Author fails to also mention their backgrounds of *success *in their endeavors and educational accomplishments. Lawyers, judges ad infinitum. Having said that, I, too, am tired of seeing the prevalence of blondes on Fox, and prefer instead, the rest of the anchors with Judge Jeanine  being my favorite anchor with the best program, along with Megan Kelly and her show, when she is actually on it.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 8, 2014)

It's all part of the sissie left's war on attractive successful women.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 8, 2014)

Nyvin said:


> Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:



Fox uses what works I'll give them that. Pretty transparently sexist though. First started watching this phenomenae more attentively during 9/11 coverage when they ditched their commercials. Day before 9/11 their females dressed much as they do now, legs displayed promimently and very sexual attire. During the 9/11 coverage though they weren't doing that and opted for slacks abandoning the camera angles showing their legs, and putting women on the outside of a table nearest the camera for those leg shots. In effect it was like they were saying "this is no time to be using the secondary sexual characteristics of our female talent to get viewers."

Now though they're back to using it to get viewers. Just about every female on-air talent is blonde, showing her legs, and can easily be mistaken for a model. Whereas CNN and MSNBC hire actual journalists with degrees and everything. Fox seems to hire beauty pageant winners who can read sufficiently well.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 8, 2014)

Sissie metrosexual left wing males never stop commenting on the looks of people who are prettier than they are.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 8, 2014)

FoxNews infobabes are there for a reason, and that is so you don't pay attention to what they say. Don't believe me?

Next time you see guys gathered around the tube commenting on how hot some FoxNews Infobabe is ask them: What is she reporting on?

See how they react. I've had people say to me "Does it matter?"

Typical FoxNews watcher answer.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 8, 2014)

Would love to skim their contracts. Thinking of a bit from one of the Ocean's Eleven movies, "wait-staff" were actually hired on as models and thus their appearence could be written in in their contracts. I wonder if Fox does something like that. "We're not hring you as a journalist, don't be ridiculous. We're hiring you on as eye-candy."


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:
> ...








Every correspondent on Fox is every bit as degreed as any of the clowns on MSNBC or CNN.  The difference is they are for the most part more pleasant to watch, not shrill, ethical, and actually KNOW something.

A journalism degree is not that big a deal.  What's amusing is you think a journalist is more qualified to have an opinion than a lawyer, or a judge.

Laughable.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 8, 2014)

Face it.  The lefty loons hate everything about Fox.  Just check out all the Fox threads on this site if there's any doubt.  

I just wonder if they know how silly they all sound?  They're like children. Very young children.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 8, 2014)

You know, after getting rid of Cable TV I've found I actually go to MORE lefty web sites! 

When I had Cable I knew what the lefty channels were so I avoided them. Now when I click on a headline the source could be HuffPo, MSNBC or whatever. The best part of the online story are the comments. They could even run 90-10 against the story being reported.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:
> ...



I tire of the sexist bull shit. Liberals are so shallow.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 8, 2014)

Every female pundit on Fox News has a very impressive resume.  Most of them being former attorneys and are quite accomplished.  Journalists...they are not...they are script readers with nice legs, nothing more.


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Every female pundit on Fox News has a very impressive resume.  Most of them being former attorneys and are quite accomplished.  Journalists...they are not...they are script readers with nice legs, nothing more.







So what.  They are clearly doing a far better job as witnessed by the constant demolition of the lefty news channels.  Shit, even Joe Klein that well known liberal says if you want accurate news you have to watch Fox!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teoxjspg0p8]Joe Klein with Jeff Greenfield on Cable News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nutz (Jul 8, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Every female pundit on Fox News has a very impressive resume.  Most of them being former attorneys and are quite accomplished.  Journalists...they are not...they are script readers with nice legs, nothing more.
> ...



I have no problem with Fox.  I do find the female pundits to be funny...I worked in the news industry for years...most of the 'Anchors' are nothing more than script readers with a pretty face...whether they are male or female. I have little respect for most anchors...especially the morning news, sit on the couch nonsense.  MSNBC being the exception...but they are in a different category altogether!  

News is no longer a recap of events...it has evolved into a cross between entertainment and advocacy.  I have little respect for the latter.  

If there is breaking news (or election coverage) where CBS, NBC, ABC, CNN, MSNBC and FOX are covering it...what station are do you to watch?  I usually switch between CNN and FOX...I will spend a few moments on CBS...but CNN is usually the main source...mostly because I think they are the most equipped to handle breaking news.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 8, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:
> ...



so the fact that all have degees, some are lawyers and ones a judge is to much for your sexism to handle.


Don't hate them b/c they are beautiful, be pissed that you're not.


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...








Here I have to agree with you.  News is all about entertainment now....and pushing an agenda...


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2014)

Nyvin said:


> Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:


Let's see...two eyes...nose...lips...hair...

OMG!  They're clones!


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Eww


^^^^  Likes teh peen.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Interesting view.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 8, 2014)

Sometimes the morning "chit chat" shows are on in the break room where I work and when I see them I just look for the mute button.


----------



## itfitzme (Jul 8, 2014)

Nyvin said:


> Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:



That's pretty typical, in general.  It is real obvious when they don't do their eyebrows too.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 8, 2014)

Nyvin said:


> Lol,  I found this absolutely hilarious, and yes they all are different individuals.   They don't show Meghan Kelly as she's just an extreme exception and looks totally different from these blonde-clones:


Amazing what you can find when you are looking for it, to confirm your confirmation bias.

In the meantime...





Harris Faulkner





Patti Ann Brown​









Jenna Lee​
There are more.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 8, 2014)

Jenna Lee is a joke.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Who's the ugly chick top center?




I'd still do her......


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Nutz (Jul 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the ugly chick top center?
> ...



She would look a little manly if she cut her hair.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd still go balls deep on Alisyn Camerota.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 9, 2014)

The Hildebeast is even on record saying Fox treated her well during her failed 08 campaign.  Not MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CNN, etc., etc.  Fox.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 9, 2014)

blastoff said:


> The Hildebeast is even on record saying Fox treated her well during her failed 08 campaign.  Not MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CNN, etc., etc.  Fox.



Don't mess with the liberal mythology, they can't support any viewpoint that puts FOXNews in a positive light. We all just pretend it didn't exist, it makes liberals feel better. 


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 9, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > The Hildebeast is even on record saying Fox treated her well during her failed 08 campaign.  Not MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CNN, etc., etc.  Fox.
> ...


Agree.  But apparently Hillary didn't get the memo.


----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2014)

Another lame attempt to belittle FoxNews and its personnel.

Sad as it totally ignores some of the truly attractive and very intelligent contributors who are not white and blond.

On the lighter side, what to see some real hotties to go Univision.


----------

